# A Change to 40k



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

This rumour from Faeir212 touches on Daemons, and the upcoming release schedule for 40k but the big part of this rumour is the last bit about 6th edition itself:



> * Release Timelines for 40k *
> 
> 
> Most of us were caught surprised that Warriors of Chaos were released. We probably should not have been, but the rumor mill was behind the game on the release when it came to the release of the army book. On this end, I tend to receive a lot less info regarding fantasy than 40k.
> ...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Wait what.... 6th ed is here to stay? You mean we'll never get 7th ed, just a bunch of suppliments etc?

That doesn't sound like the GW we all know and hate.... they usually do the suppliment thing, then update to a new ed anyway.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Wait what.... 6th ed is here to stay? You mean we'll never get 7th ed, just a bunch of suppliments etc?
> 
> That doesn't sound like the GW we all know and hate.... they usually do the suppliment thing, then update to a new ed anyway.


I think the idea is moving away from a 5 year new edition release schedule and instead pushing the same rules and codexes for a whole before the edition flips over. I think this is to give the team more time to work on, well everything.

Who knows, if this is true we may see more specialist games again.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Zion said:


> Who knows, if this is true we may see more specialist games again.


Yeah, that would be excellent. Blood Bowl, Mordheim, Necromunda, all great systems,and some new support after close to a decade without any would be great. However, I think it'll happen the same day I step in rocking horse shit on the way to sell my hen's teeth to a flying pig.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know why they would need to change the rules every 5 years if the system works (everyone will have there own opinion as to whether it work of couse), with a few exceptions, to keep it fresh I suppose would be towards the top of the list, and perhaps to simply keep up with the time culturally. I have heard people say they feel 6th edition is more fast-paced/cinematic for example, which seems to fit the times in terms of cinema and television.

It doesn't stop them releasing new starter boxes or shouldn't in my opinion, new people are getting into the hobby all the time and a new starter box with the same 6th edition rules set would sell just as well (i'd buy just for the cheap miniatures), the only thing they would lose out on would be the rulebook, they could probably still re-vamp individual codicies within the same rule-set also.

As mentioned it would free up time and money to concentrate on areas needing some love and perhaps develop new games/systems.

I think it would be a good thing if they continued to release new starter sets and codicies from time to time.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Leonardo said:


> I don't know why they would need to change the rules every 5 years if the system works (everyone will have there own opinion as to whether it work of couse), with a few exceptions, to keep it fresh I suppose would be towards the top of the list, and perhaps to simply keep up with the time culturally. I have heard people say they feel 6th edition is more fast-paced/cinematic for example, which seems to fit the times in terms of cinema and television.


5 years is the average time GW currently looks to keep an edition out at the moment. If this rumour is true then the time line will be changed completely.



Leonardo said:


> It doesn't stop them releasing new starter boxes or shouldn't in my opinion, new people are getting into the hobby all the time and a new starter box with the same 6th edition rules set would sell just as well (i'd buy just for the cheap miniatures), the only thing they would lose out on would be the rulebook, they could probably still re-vamp individual codicies within the same rule-set also.
> 
> As mentioned it would free up time and money to concentrate on areas needing some love and perhaps develop new games/systems.
> 
> I think it would be a good thing if they continued to release new starter sets and codicies from time to time.


Agreed. If the rules get ironed out further (eventually re-release the rulebook with all the changes from the FAQs/Erratas in it perhaps?) this could be very good.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Leonardo said:


> I don't know why they would need to change the rules every 5 years if the system works


Money. It's literally that simple.

Every time a new edition rolls around, some units get better and some get worse. As a consequence, that army you built for the previous edition is sub-par at best, or near-useless at worst. This means you need to buy more units.

3rd Ed was all about the Rhino rush. 4th Ed was all about the gunline. 5th Ed was all about meching up. 6th Ed seems to be all about allies and shooting so far, we don't really have enough new army books to tell. Either way, every edition is a boatload of cash for GW as people scramble to make their army viable again.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

something that my source from whitedwarf said that contridicts some of the above, is that we will see no more white dwarf rules content with additional units etc...
aslo the next 2 issues including the one about to come out will follow up from last months issue and have more golden daemon stuff in them. the 3 combined is something like 60-70 pages of painting.
thirdly the VS articles are something they dont feel will be around much and the wolfguard vs nobz will be the last one for a while at least, possibly not at all

he seemed to like all those elements [i.e. wd rules contents, the vs articles etc] but the many others dont. Apparently "gaming" articles like the VS articles are too niche as "they only really appeal to competitive gamers".


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems like either we assumed too much from rumors or Kirby is shifting his plans a bit.

Seems what has changed is the "small releases" which we thought weren't going to happen are probably staying (wd releases, updates and flyers) and, crossing my fingers, every army being updated before a new edition? 

If that's true Orks can't be too far off either.

I like the sounds of this rumor, back to back releases help everyone more. 2013 seems much more exciting for GW than 12 from my perspective, we finally see what 6th has to offer.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

A thought about GW shifting to a supplement program:

WotC kept D&D 3.5 floating for YEARS on supplements. It's quite possible to see GW go the same way. Something like the IA campaign books could bring a lot to the game, like alternate army builds and new units/models quite easily.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm hoping for a new resurgence of expansions, maybe a little more focus on Apocalypse. Interestingly worded though, there at the end as others have mentioned.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> A thought about GW shifting to a supplement program:
> 
> WotC kept D&D 3.5 floating for YEARS on supplements. It's quite possible to see GW go the same way. Something like the IA campaign books could bring a lot to the game, like alternate army builds and new units/models quite easily.


I'd much prefer them to have all their codexes up to date before beginning supplements. :\ even the 5th ed ones. I mean, it'd be nice if we could at least get reprints with the updated wordings (a la 2013 FAQ's) in them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> I'd much prefer them to have all their codexes up to date before beginning supplements. :\ even the 5th ed ones. I mean, it'd be nice if we could at least get reprints with the updated wordings (a la 2013 FAQ's) in them.


The claim in the rumour is all the codexes will be updated over the next two years and -then- they go to supplements and expansions to keep the game floating.

It would have another advantage for the company I just thought of: they wouldn't have to keep dancing around the issue of the Imperium creeping closer and closer to the end with each new edition.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

They update edition rules every four years since 4th edition 40K was introduced. They have since updated the rules on both Warhammer and 40K every fours years with either of the game systems sandwiching between a release every two years. The intervening year between a 40K edition release and a warhammer edition release has been filled with a limited game edition release starting with space hulk and then seas of Blood (or whatever the poor mans Man O War was called).

It would be nice to see them revert back to a supplement style like they did with their game systems during the 1990's although I personally doubt they would chance killing off a guaranteed cash cow. IF on the other hand they do it would in theory allow more time to concentrate on getting all the codexes on a level playing field. A rules supplement book would allow a chance to generate the income they get from a rules overhaul but then you end up dragging around more reference books to games like you needed in the 1990s.

I'll believe it when I see it. Only three and a half years to wait to find out unless they they do something like that first with fantasy to test the water, in that case we have just a year and a half to go to find out.

In theory we are due another limited edition game release this year between July and September or possibly an apocalypse reboot.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

The cynic in me is thinking 'too little, too late', but I'm trying to fight that mindset. I really hope they pick this direction and give it a good, honest shot to make it work.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> The claim in the rumour is all the codexes will be updated over the next two years and -then- they go to supplements and expansions to keep the game floating.
> 
> It would have another advantage for the company I just thought of: they wouldn't have to keep dancing around the issue of the Imperium creeping closer and closer to the end with each new edition.


Much as I love story progression, it does make better sense from a marketing perspective. After all, you can't market the Space marine variants, IG or SoB if they're all dead


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

This is what I've been hoping for. Get all the codexes updated and out the door then expand the universe with supplements. They had such a narrow scope for so long and its good to see that they are widening it. They can do so much more with the game. I hope this is true.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm all for this idea - provided they do it right. I mean, 6th ed is a really good set of rules, but it just needs some ironing out e.g. allies and fliers. This sort of system would help eliminate those issues, while expanding the possibilities of the game. Moreover, special events like expansion releases or campaigns would really boost the game's popularity once more, which would hopefully boost sales (and in an ideal world, lower prices - but that would never happen). Also, it means all the armies would get fair attention as they can't squat any without bringing in a new addition - Sisters! This could then mean that the game actually sees some balance if they update all the codices and then standardise them.

In short, I'm hopeful about this as it has so much potential to go right if done well.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's an idea. They've been building up quite a bit of suspence, what with the Tyranids coming and the Necrons waking from their slumber, general doom & gloom grimdark stuff, you know the drill. It works, but I think it's also getting a bit stale. Endlessly procrastinating is possible but there are a lot of people who would like to know what happens after. And it is possible to do without ruining the game. So I say GW should progress the storyline beyond 40k, past that unmoving bubble of time just before the turn of the millenium and let us discover what happens.

It doesn't need to replace 40k, it could be an expansion detailing the aftermath of the end of times. None of the races would disappear, obviously, but the dynamics would change. Maybe the Eldar openly ally with the Tau, each providing mutual protection in an ever increasingly hostile galaxy. Or Guilliman wakes up and decides, upon learnig of the situation in the Imperiun, to reform the Ultramarines Legion, going against his own teachings. Arhiman could finally find the Black Library only to be laid low down by a Lord of Change sent by Tzeentch. The Chaos gods might realize the threat that the Tyranids pose and send their servants to war against them. Marneus Calgar could die... point is, there are endless scenarios that don't need to make anyone's army obsolete and could still leave a balance of power.

So what to name this expansion and continuation to the Warhammer 40,000 timeline? How about M42, catchy no?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

how about the randra dandra that the eldar have predicted how when all the eldar are dead the god of the dead yneth or somthing will be able to chalenge slanesh


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's an interesting rumor, and I for one hope it plays out.
Something that's worth mention is that there are now more different armies in 40k than ever before, with separate Codexes for DA, BA, SW, BT and Ultramundanes, GK, SoB, all the old Xenos plus Tau, and you still get die-hards (like me) wanting Genestealer Cults or Squats back. Fitting all of that lot into the 5-year cycle is getting harder and harder, I'm sure, and that leads to problems that put people off the game. Playing Black Templars, for example, is very hard at the moment since the FAQ changes half the Codex and even effects how the army works by altering the Vows.

Getting all the armies '6th-Ready' is a very smart goal to work towards, and I'm sure GW are watching the system companies like Privateer are using and seeing that it seems to be working.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Majere613 said:


> Getting all the armies '6th-Ready' is a very smart goal to work towards, and I'm sure GW are watching the system companies like Privateer are using and seeing that it seems to be working.


YES. If I had an ork boy for every time a friend who plays RPGs or board games and started looking into 40K came to me and asked if Eldar were a fun, competitive army, only for me to tell them that their book is old and sadly because Eldar were overpowered back in 1999 when said person was in grade school, now they must eat dirt for a decade, only to see them shrug and give up, I'd be well on my way to have a Green Tide going. 

Or have enough to fill a trukk. Still, same thing.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> something that my source from whitedwarf said that contridicts some of the above, is that we will see no more white dwarf rules content with additional units etc...


Expect to see a fair bit more of additional rulesets and mini expansion type thingamies in white dwarf


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Anything to make WD more relevant is a good thing in my view so I look forward to these expansions.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Anything to make WD more relevant is a good thing in my view so I look forward to these expansions.


That's exactly the reason they are putting it in there


----------

